# Anybody got some used type B poncams?



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Used poncams type B 260/260 9.15mm lift For r32/33 GTR 
In good condition? 
Looking for some used ones in good condition otherwise il get new ones sometime over the winter. 
PM me thanks.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Matey, got a BNIB set , bought for mine but found cams already fitted 

R32/33 CAS drive , new boxed as shipped


----------

